# Maca dutch ovens?



## Bill Manning (Sep 14, 2011)

The Maca dutch ovens look interesting.  I guess they are made in USA.  Anyone have one?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting the deeper design.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2011)

Maca Dutch Ovens are Made In India ~~ I do not own one.


----------



## Bill Manning (Sep 16, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Maca Dutch Ovens are Made In India ~~ I do not own one.



Well that's a disappointment..  Thanks for the heads up,  you saved me some dollars.  Guess will just have to make do with my Lodges...


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking at the web site for them I see nothing that indicates they aren't made in Utah.  You can even pick the piece up from the foundry and not pay their shipping cost, well, you can get the shipping refunded.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 16, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Looking at the web site for them I see nothing that indicates they aren't made in Utah.  You can even pick the piece up from the foundry and not pay their shipping cost, well, you can get the shipping refunded.



*Once again!!!!* *Maca Dutch Ovens are Made in Calcutta India....The only things produced in Utah are personalized lids!! *


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh.. ok.. so what you are saying is that when they say you can pick them up at the foundry I have to drive to India?  Gah...  

I do find it interesting that they don't mention it, but I did find a made in India on a third party sales page.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 16, 2011)

frank said:
			
		

> Ahh.. ok.. so what you are saying is that when they say you can pick them up at the foundry I have to drive to India?  Gah...



*Maca is an Industrial Foundry in Utah....Cast iron pots are only a portion of their business...So Ahhhh!!! YES! You can pick up a pot at their "Foundry" in Utah....that was cast(made) in India!!!! Ahhhhh! Got it now????*




			
				frank said:
			
		

> I do find it interesting that they don't mention it, but I did find a made in India on a third party sales page.



*A lot of manufacturers don't want to "advertize" their product was/is Made In India, China, etc....Lodge Manufacturing in South Pittsburg Tenn. is the only American...Made in the USA....company producing cast iron....Their enameled ware is however made in ...China, Taiwan or somewhere...  *


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 16, 2011)

I do find it disappointing that the way their site reads it sounds like they made furnace linings, starting doing dutch ovens and all the magic happens in that state of the art facility in Utah.  

And they want a fortune to ship the thing to ya as well.

Gah I say gah.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2011)

Bill Manning said:


> Well that's a disappointment..  Thanks for the heads up,  you saved me some dollars.  Guess will just have to make do with my Lodges...



*Bill...
As you may have discovered reviews of MACA ovens are few and far between ... I called a guy this morning whose opinion I trust ~~ If volume is what you're looking for, then the larger sizes 17" & 22" are what you're looking for. The larger ovals work well for turkeys, etc. ~~ They are somewhat heavier/thicker than say Lodge...More mass means more heat retention. This can be a pro or con....depending on your point of view/use...There are those that love them... and those who are detractors/critics. One guy had to order three times to get one with a tight fitting lid.  ~~ With only 1 Distributor (Chuck Wagon Supply in Idaho?) and the Home Office in Utah...Cost of shipping (UPS/Fed-X) can be somewhat of a factor/prohibitive for say a 40 Lb. oven to Kentucky! ~~ If you choose to go this route be sure to check the oven for any flaws, lid wobble etc....Obviously you would want to do this with with anything being bought sight unseen...even a Lodge! HTH!! 

Fun & Good Cooking!*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2011)

I long for the days of quality, USA made products.  Griswold made the finest cast iron in the industry, followed by Wagner, then Lodge.  Lodge is the only cast-iron pan maker still in operation here in the USA.

I find it interesting that some of the Asian companies make so many really fine products, Yamaha music, and motorcycles, Fine ceramics and china from China, extaordinary cutlery from Japan, Electronics from Japan and Korea.  And yet, many of the products made for the U.S. market, especially the stuff that was once made in the U.S. and is now farmed out to Asian companies, is substandard.

Again I say what I've always said; there are great people, and very bad people in every country, in every culture.  There are people who are concerned about morality, and craftsmanship, and there are people who want to cut corners to maximize profits, even if it makes the product unsafe, or unusable.

Did you know that the el-cheapo Ginsu knife was created in the U.S.A., and tagged with the Ginsu name because it sounded Japanese?  The Japanese are renowned for making fine cutlery.  It's a Samurai tradition.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 18, 2011)

Goodweed said:
			
		

> Again I say what I've always said; there are great people, and very bad  people in every country, in every culture.  There are people who are  concerned about morality, and craftsmanship, and there are people who  want to cut corners to maximize profits, even if it makes the product  unsafe, or unusable.



As usual GW, you are spot on my old friend. ~~ Seems we are living a 'culture of mediocrity' ..where going the extra mile, investing in the time, and having enough (self) pride/respect to produce an excellent product ..or food....is the norm! ~ Profits do seem to be a driving force as well......


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Refreshing to meet others who only buy USA!


----------

